# Deathcore bands you DO like...



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone who came in here to hate on Deathcore GTFO NAO 

Too much hate for Deathcore going around at the moment. Yes, there are a lot of Deathcore bands that are fucking turd but it gets overlooked as a genre a lot, and I for one think there are some exciting bands in the genre.

The point of this thread is to state the Deathcore bands you DO like, no arguing about what bands are/aren't Deathcore and the like, just a discussion about music we mutually enjoy.

Here's bands I listen to on a regular basis:

Veil of Maya
Whitechapel
Born of Osiris
Despised Icon
All Shall Perish (if I'm in the right mood)
The Acacia Strain
Job For A Cowboy (new album is good)
Beneath The Massacre (more brutal tech death but they have deathcore elements)
The Black Dahlia Murder 
Rose Funeral (Devin )
Through The Eyes Of The Dead


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 8, 2009)

Born Of Osiris
Mumakil (Even though they are probably more grindcore, its all good)


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 8, 2009)

You know i've not even listened to much (read: any) deathcore  I remember a mate tried to get me into Black Dahlia Murder a while back, but i don't even remember how it sounded


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Sep 8, 2009)

I jam these bands quite a bit 

Veil of Maya
Born of Osiris
Job For A Cowboy (the new album is killer)


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 8, 2009)

I like a lot of deathcore actually...err, what I assume is deathcore

Ion Dissonance
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Despised Icon
The Grindhouse <----seriously, check these guys out
Whitechaple
JFAC
The Acacia Strain
Emmure to a point
Suicide Silence <--- even if they're repetative I still think they write some swell tunes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> Ion Dissonance



it's funny how Solace was Mathcore and Minus The Herd was slightly techy Deathcore.

overall though I would say they were a Mathcore band.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 8, 2009)

Impending DOOM!


----------



## Krenfro213 (Sep 8, 2009)

Honestly, why do bands not like the term "deathcore"? They act like its an insult.


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's funny how Solace was Mathcore and Minus The Herd was slightly techy Deathcore.
> 
> overall though I would say they were a Mathcore band.



I don't know my subgenres as well as I should haha. Regardless I think they're an amazing band.


On a side note, I think that solace was a better album


----------



## MarkB (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitechapel, for when I want to hear somthing heavy and brutal. and I love their vocalist's gutterals, he sounds like a fucikng bear-lion.

Only other deathcore bands I enjoy are along the lines of Veil and Born of Osiris, oh and Ion Dissonance


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> I don't know my subgenres as well as I should haha. Regardless I think they're an amazing band.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I think that solace was a better album



yeah so do I dude


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Sep 8, 2009)

Krenfro213 said:


> Honestly, why do bands not like the term "deathcore"? They act like its an insult.



I'd rather be called something that sounds cool like "deathcore" than something like "djent". Man I hate that stupid ass word.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Anyone who came in here to hate on Deathcore GTFO NAO
> 
> Too much hate for Deathcore going around at the moment. Yes, there are a lot of Deathcore bands that are fucking turd but it gets overlooked as a genre a lot, and I for one think there are some exciting bands in the genre.
> 
> ...



Definitely a good list, although in my opinion The Black Dahlia Murder and Through The Eyes Of The Dead are not "deathcore" bands. Maybe on Malice, TTEOTD showed a hint of "deathcore" but on Bloodlust they were melodic death metal. I was lucky enough to hear a couple of tracks (minus vocals) off the new album, which I would say has a more melodic, progressive, feel to it, it's still heavy as balls as well. The Black Dahlia Murder to me, are a melodic death metal band and have been from the beginning, although I haven't heard their ep so that might have been different.


----------



## Axel (Sep 8, 2009)

You mentioned some bands like Black Dahlia who I don't necessarily associate with Deathcore.
I'm going to treat the question as "Which bands with annoying breakdowns can you stand"?
My answers are Born of the Osiris and Winds of Plague. Although I'm not really excited about either's new releases...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 8, 2009)

Krenfro213 said:


> Honestly, why do bands not like the term "deathcore"? They act like its an insult.



Same thing with nu-metal  Its all music at the end of the day. You can't judge a band based on its genre.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 8, 2009)

i was really all about calling my band deathcore until suicide silence came out with wake up and then i realized that deathcore as a word associates you with all deathcore bands, and when deathcore becomes just another fad and goes out, ill go with it. so ill just call myself death metal and "yeah, we play breakdowns"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The point of this thread is to state the Deathcore bands you DO like, *no arguing about what bands are/aren't Deathcore and the like*, just a discussion about music we mutually enjoy.





the only bands on the original list that are undeniable Deathcore are Despised Icon, All Shall Perish and Whitechapel, the rest have elements of Deathcore in their music. hope that clarifies my intentions in including them in the list.


----------



## evilmnky204 (Sep 8, 2009)

After the Burial
All Shall Perish
Born of Osiris
Burning the Masses
Glass Casket
Hiroshima Will Burn
Success Will Write Apocalypse Across the Sky
The Agonist
The Boy Will Drown
The Faceless
Veil of Maya
Within the Ruin


----------



## DethCaek (Sep 8, 2009)

Between the Buried and Me
The Faceless
Beneath the Massacre
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza (?)


----------



## minusthemonkey (Sep 8, 2009)

DethCaek said:


> Between the Buried and Me
> The Faceless



I was wondering if those counted. Love those guys.

EDIT: Sure if someone wants to be picky it's more prog metal on the sooner and tech death on the latter, but it's all just damn good music if you ask me.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the only bands on the original list that are undeniable Deathcore are Despised Icon, All Shall Perish and Whitechapel, the rest have elements of Deathcore in their music. hope that clarifies my intentions in including them in the list.



My bad, I skipped over that part


----------



## EdgeC (Sep 8, 2009)

I know All Shall Perish are considered deathcore but it's funny that I love ASP but most of the other bands in this catergory seem a little meh (e.g JFAC, BoO etc.). Maybe it's the song writing and lyrical content of ASP. I don't know. 'Black Gold Reign', 'Never Again' and 'Eradication" are epic songs.

I dont get the genre thing. I just like what i like.


----------



## Joose (Sep 8, 2009)

Suicide Silence
Whitechapel
All Shall Perish
Despised Icon
The Black Dahlia Murder (I don't consider them deathcore, but hey, anywhere I can list them as a favorite!)
Veil of Maya
Born of Osiris
Emmure ("Goodbye To The Gallows" and some of "Felony")
Winds of Plague


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 8, 2009)

Joose said:


> Suicide Silence
> Whitechapel
> All Shall Perish
> Despised Icon
> ...



All of that except i think felony is a complete and utter let down ..but older albums are better

and 

Thy art is murder
At the throne of judgment
Molotov Solution
With blood comes cleansing
Rose Funeral
Oceano
As you Drown
Chelsea Grin
JFAC all their stuff is amazing

and more.


----------



## windu (Sep 8, 2009)

my take on deathcore seems to be completely different from everybody elses lol. i think jfac's first album was deathcore, and anything sounding like that (despised icon, all shall parish's old albums, emmure) i dont think any of jfacs new albums and the black dahlia murder or the faceless are anywhere remotely close ot deathcore. but thats just me.

but i guess viel of maya
born of osiris (new album)
most all sumerian bands really. but i consider bands like boo and veil more breakbeat than deathcore. idk maybe my take on shit is fucked up lol


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 8, 2009)

All Shall Perish
After the Burial 
Winds of Plague
Carnifex
The Faceless
Veil of Maya
Whitechapel
Oceano
Impending Doom
The Acacia Strain


----------



## hypermagic (Sep 8, 2009)

(Traditional straight Death-influenced Hardcore)

F.A.T.E.
Whitechapel
Salt the Wound
A Different Breed of Killer
Diskreet
Lupara
The Red Chord

(Low fucking tuned and/or trickily drummed Hardcore) (My favorite subgenre)

Danza
Ion Dissonance
Veil of Maya
After the Burial
Car_Bomb
DEP
Bulb/Periphery
Beneath the Massacre

(Hardcore Influenced Death Metal reverse deathcore ROFL)

Dying Fetus
Suffocation
Cephalic Carnage

(Grind influenced Metal/ Straight up Grind)

Gaza
The End
Time Has Come
Pig Destroyer
Crowpath
Nasum
Misery Index
Cattle Decapitation

(Prog influenced Hardcore)

The Faceless
Between the Buried and Me
My Bitter End

That's how it sits in my mind.


----------



## richcastle66 (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitechapel(seeing them Friday!)
JFAC
Suicide Silence
Despised Icon
Red Chord
All Shall Perish
The Faceless
Veil of Maya
Emmure
Born of Osiris


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 8, 2009)

As Blood Runs Black and Knights of the Abyss.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 8, 2009)

the red shore
whitechapel
thy art is murder
hiroshima will burn
Suicide silence
OLD job for a cowboy.

black dahlia murder IS NOT deathcore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> black dahlia murder IS NOT deathcore.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't consider all of them to be "deathcore"... I don't really use the term, but all bands I can see associated in someway...

*I like:*
Veil of Maya
After The Burial
Born of Osiris
Between The Buried and Me
The Faceless
Arsis
Conducting From The Grave
All Shall Perish
Beneath The Massacre
Ion Dissonance

*I think is okay and like a little bit:* 
Whitechapel
Despised Icon
Job For A Cowboy

*I don't like/can't stand:*
Emmure
The Acacia Strain
ABACABB
As Blood Runs Black
Suicide Silence
Winds of Plague
Carnifex
Oceano
etc.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> *I don't like/can't stand:*
> Emmure
> As Blood Runs Black
> Suicide Silence
> ...



good man


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not the biggest fan of some of the bands people mention, But i've been digging the shit out the new album from "The Agonist". Awesome album..


I've heard a couple songs from Veil of Maya.. so I give them props as well..


----------



## ToniS (Sep 9, 2009)

Veil of Maya
JFAC


----------



## petereanima (Sep 9, 2009)

i like almost every band mentioned, besides as blood runs black, annotations of an autopsy, winds of plague, carnifex, emmure, despised icon, suicide silence and molotov solution.

a band which i think represents everything i hate about the whole thing is "waking the cadaver". words cannot express the magnitude of my despise towards this.

besides form that, i think all bands mentioned are awesome.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 9, 2009)

Winds Of Plague..........

Only kidding, If you consider The Black Dahlia Murder to be deathcore then I suppose they're the only deathcore band I like. 

That being said, They're Melodic Death Metal but let us not debate that cause debates concerning genre labels are lame.


----------



## budda (Sep 9, 2009)

Veil of Maya, After the Burial, Born of Osiris, Between the buried and me, the black dahlia murder, and im sure some other bands fall into that category too.


----------



## Variant (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow... I would never accuse BTBAM of being _*anything*_ core...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

Variant said:


> Wow... I would never accuse BTBAM of being _*anything*_ core...



me either, but let's not dwell on it ey?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 9, 2009)

I like mostly all deathcore except
Winds of Plague
New Emmure
Arsonists Get All the Girls


And since when was Ion Dissonance and Tony Danza deathcore?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 9, 2009)

Beneath the Massacre
I think 2 or 3 Faceless songs, other than that I hate it 

Most other stuff I like with breakdowns would probably be more brutal death, but I'd say shit like Anomalous and Ontogeny are almost sorta kinda deathcore-ish


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

Beneath The Massacre are just so fucking good.

some of their riffs are hilarious but I still love it.

Dystopia is near-perfect for me.


----------



## windu (Sep 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Beneath The Massacre are just so fucking good.
> 
> some of their riffs are hilarious but I still love it.
> 
> Dystopia is near-perfect for me.



Quote for fucking truth!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 9, 2009)

The first EP was brutal as fuck, the full length after it kind of sucked, and the next full length ruled.


----------



## omgmjgg (Sep 9, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> And since when was Ion Dissonance and Tony Danza deathcore?


 
Glad I'm not the only one who caught that. Danza to me isn't deathcore at all, but to each their own thoughts.

Only really deathcore bands i listen to are Born of Osiris and After the burial


----------



## katierose (Sep 9, 2009)

I dig:
Veil of Maya
After The Burial
Born of Osiris
Whitechapel
Despised Icon
The Faceless
All Shall Perish
Beneath The Massacre
Ion Dissonance
The Acacia Strain
Suicide Silence

I cannot get into for the life of me:
Emmure
As Blood Runs Black
Winds of Plague
Carnifex
Oceano
etc.


----------



## liamh (Sep 9, 2009)

Veil of maya 
Waking the cadaver
iwrestledabaaronce
I shot the sheriff
as blood runs black
I'll put in the faceless seems as every one else is.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Beneath The Massacre are just so fucking good.
> 
> some of their riffs are hilarious but I still love it.
> 
> Dystopia is near-perfect for me.



Same. You and I like a lot of the same stuff.

Sacha from Divinity/Enditol has a similar style when he plays the heavy/techy bits. Check out the video of him playing here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpRCo6M-Tus 100% badass


----------



## SerratedSkies (Sep 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The first EP was brutal as fuck, the full length after it kind of sucked, and the next full length ruled.


 

I'm sorry, but The Invisible Hand off of "Mechanics of Disfunction" is one of my favorite songs in recent years. I will admit, MoD had too many boring breakdown sections, but The Invisible Hand... damn. It's pretty obvious the EP was amazing, but I really wish they would have redone Profitable Killcount instead of Nevermore for "Dystopia". I hate transitioning from an assault of notes to an extremely unoriginal breakdown


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 9, 2009)

Only thing deathcore (or close) I really genuinely like is Job For a Cowboy's new album. I gave Whitechapel a run but the inconsistent song structures really kill it for me, there's no hooks. It reminds me of a bunch of riffs just slapped together in a random order, with breakdowns in between each.. Not to put down deathcore or anything as I find the first 3 riffs on Whitechapel's song Posession absolutely fucking brutal


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

These are the bands I consistently listen to:

After The Burial
Born Of Osiris
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Ion Dissonance
Through The Eyes Of The Dead
House Of Atreus (thanks, Josh)

I'm not gonna label them as anything but metal.

BTW, I thought it was hilarious that the guys in Whitechapel groaned when I brought up "deathcore" to them.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 9, 2009)

After The Burial
Born Of Osiris
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Ion Dissonance
iwrestledabearonce

Pretty much Rick's give or take a few.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 9, 2009)

The Acacia Strain
Whitechapel
JFAC (Doom, at least)
God Forbid
All Shall Perish


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 9, 2009)

Veil of Maya
Born of Osiris
The Faceless (I consider them deathcore)
Conducting From the Grave
For the Fallen Dreams
Ion Dissonance
Despised Icon
Carnifex
Between the Buried and Me
The Red Chord
After the Burial


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 9, 2009)

Whitechapel
Despised Icon
Veil Of Maya
Born of Osiris
Beneath The Massacre
The Red Chord
The Faceless-More tech death now but Akeldama was deathcore


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> BTW, I thought it was hilarious that the guys in Whitechapel groaned when I brought up "deathcore" to them.


Yeah, it is pretty funny how they think they aren't deathcore.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh crap I don't know how I left out Born of Osiris.. I got their new album is it's some really good stuff, not to mention some crazy brutal riffing and some awesome technicality.


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 9, 2009)

heaven shall burn.. is good too


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 9, 2009)

Scar..I though you though Whitechapel was grindcore 


Ion Dissonance 
Beneath The Massacre 
The Faceless (if we're considering their second album deathcore)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Scar..I though you though Whitechapel was grindcore
> 
> Ion Dissonance
> Beneath The Massacre
> The Faceless (if we're considering their second album deathcore)



nah, I said it was Ion Dissonance that were grindcore, though really with hindsight they are in fact Mathcore


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 9, 2009)

Good times amigo


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 9, 2009)

Veil of Maya
Born of Osiris
The Faceless
Between the Buried and Me
After the Burial

It's funny how many bands in this thread my band has opened for in the last year 

Born of Osiris
Veil of Maya
Winds of Plague
As Blood Runs Black
Black Dahlia Murder
Ion Dissonance

Though, really, that's 3 shows (the first four bands were all at the same show, our first show ever  ).


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 9, 2009)

EAT DEAD PEOPLE needs to be mentioned!

JOSH rules!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

eleven59 said:


> Born of Osiris
> Veil of Maya
> Winds of Plague
> As Blood Runs Black
> ...



my first show ever was opening for Ion Dissonance, Through The Eyes of the Dead and Dead To Fall, boy was I nervous 

to this day I still haven't seen a tighter live band than Ion Dissonance... Necrophagist come close though.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my first show ever was opening for Ion Dissonance, Through The Eyes of the Dead and Dead To Fall, boy was I nervous
> 
> to this day I still haven't seen a tighter live band than Ion Dissonance... Necrophagist come close though.



What a show to open on D: two huge bands boy i would have loved to seen that


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

three dude, Dead To Fall are massive!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my first show ever was opening for Ion Dissonance, Through The Eyes of the Dead and Dead To Fall, boy was I nervous
> 
> to this day I still haven't seen a tighter live band than Ion Dissonance... Necrophagist come close though.



Absolutely. We opened for both a couple years ago at Summer Slaughter, and both of them are tight as fuck. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> three dude, Dead To Fall are massive!



were massive* 

They broke up


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

JFAC and Black Dahlia Murder aren't deathcore, certainly not anymore. They dont resemble any of those bands in the OP, which is why I like them. JFAC is a pure death metal band now. BDM is more of a melodeath band.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2009)

After the Burial is pretty deathcore, but I'm digging the hell out of that album. If it weren't for the breakdowns, I think it'd be a lot closer to straight tech. death CD.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

Jesus Christ guys I said in the OP I *didn't* want this thread to turn into a fucking genre war 

if you don't have any input as to which Deathcore bands you DO like, don't post. simple.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, by singling out a "genre" like deathcore, eventually people are gonna start arguing about what is and what isn't. Much like the "Why Do You Hate Deathcore?" thread. 

Notice in my previous post, I just said "I'm not gonna label them as anything but metal."


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah I guess clarification about what I didn't want this thread to be wasn't enough


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

Some people just can't read. 

I didn't argue about it.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Sep 11, 2009)

As long as a band is trying to push the envelope in some way, I will support that. 

And  Dave


----------



## Harry (Sep 11, 2009)

I haven't heard a huge amount of deathcore, partly because many of the bands I did hear put me off from the genre entirely for ages (definitely wasn't a fan of JFAC and Bring me The Horizon) but I gave it another guy and found there was a small list of bands from the genre I love:

All Shall Perish
Born Of Osiris (In fact, the most listened to band lately for me is them)
Veil of Maya
Between the Buried and Me 

However I still need to hear Beneath The Massacre, After The Burial, Tony Tapdance, Whitechapel.

Bands I think are okay:
The Red Shore. Nothing really unique about them IMO, but a competent band that writes good music, so certainly not bad.
Suicide Silence. I don't hate them, but no love for them either, just alright I guess.
Hmm, to me the last (and only one I've heard from them) album from The Faceless wasn't really deathcore, just straight up tech death/melodic tech, but hey if it's deathcore than count that as another deathcore band I really love.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> After the Burial is pretty deathcore, but I'm digging the hell out of that album. If it weren't for the breakdowns, I think it'd be a lot closer to straight tech. death CD.



Absolutely. Rareform is one of my favorite albums ever. I just can't stop listening to it. I've had it and Awaken the Dreamers going back and forth for the last month or so.


----------



## brainchild (Sep 11, 2009)

im just psyched to see a positive thread on 'deathcore' seeing as it gets raped any chance it gets. its still metal

The Acacia Strain.
After The Burial.
All Shall Perish.
Cross The Lips of Grace.
The Last Felony.
Despised Icon.
Killwhitneydead. (for the pure comedic aspect)
Signal The Firing Squad.
Veil of Maya.
We Are The Romans.
Wretched.



Scar Symmetry said:


> my first show ever was opening for Ion Dissonance, Through The Eyes of the Dead and Dead To Fall, boy was I nervous
> 
> to this day I still haven't seen a tighter live band than Ion Dissonance... Necrophagist come close though.



cant believe your first show was to support these bands... i wanna punch you in the ovaries


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2009)

brainchild said:


> cant believe your first show was to support these bands... i wanna punch you in the ovaries



yeah man, I was pretty excited about it until I realised there was only 1 band between us and Ion Dissonance and we were about to get pwned


----------



## abysmalrites (Sep 11, 2009)

I like Ion Dissonance's first two albums, but Minus the Herd... meh.

Otherwise (despite what I believe to be of a different genre)
Car_Bomb (props to the previous mention of this band)
Tony Danza
Beneath the Massacre
(Some) After the Burial


----------



## Abaddon (Sep 12, 2009)

I just don't think Beneath The Massacre is deathcore. More tech-death (i guess). Sure they have a few breakdowns, but they're really intense/non-triad ones. They're technical as fuck... Modern Age Slavery, Society's Disposable Son and Profitable Killcount destroy.  
But "Untitled" definitely doesn't help my argument, ha.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 12, 2009)

Abaddon said:


> I just don't think Beneath The Massacre is deathcore. More tech-death (i guess). Sure they have a few breakdowns, but they're really intense/non-triad ones. They're technical as fuck... Modern Age Slavery, Society's Disposable Son and Profitable Killcount destroy.
> But "Untitled" definitely doesn't help my argument, ha.





please people, if you don't have any input on THE THREAD TOPIC then please leave this thread alone as babbling on about genres is shit.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 12, 2009)

SUMATRA


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm totally gay for Winds of Plague's new album, the Great War. It is insanely awesome. The first track has gotta be one of the best album openings ever. Their previous album is really good as well. Definitely one of my favourite newer bands.



And uh, I guess in terms of standard deathcore, it's tough to get more awesome/heavy than Carnifex. Great music to listen to before heading into the office


----------



## brahminlead (Oct 20, 2009)

Whitechapel
After the Burial
Born of Osiris
The Acacia Strain
Oceano(I know why people hate on them but fuck they're heavy).
The Faceless
BTM

And Conducting from the Graveand Burning the Masses.


----------



## Samer (Oct 20, 2009)

At this point my favorite band is After the Burial, not sure if they fit into this category; i consider them more progressive metal than anything else. 

Along with 
Born Of Osirs 
Veil of Maya
Animals as Leaders

the top 4 bands have become in my top 10, i place them in the same group as Zero Hour, Spiral Architect, Sypheric Universe Experience.

Do some people not like these bands because of some genre they are associated with or something?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Deathcore band i like:

The acacia strain
Aegaeon 
Whitechapel
Suicide Silence
Impending Doom
All shall perish
The analyst
A Breath before surfacing
Carnifex
Demise of all reason
Ion dissonance
My autumn
Oceano
Veil of maya
Winds of plague


----------



## Samer (Oct 20, 2009)

Just a quick question, how could any one like Meshuggah and not like After the Burial / Born Of Osiris? 

Is it just because of what ever genre or something silly like that? I really see these two bands pushing the envelope as far as quality music / amazing guitar tones / and great live sound.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 20, 2009)

Deathcore bands I do like.. Veil of Maya and Periphery.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 20, 2009)

Samer said:


> Animals as Leaders


Whoa whoa whoa, since when was Animals as Leaders deathcore?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 20, 2009)

sakeido said:


> Deathcore bands I do like.. Veil of Maya and Periphery.


Periphery aren't deathcore 

My list-

As Blood Runs Black
Bring Me the Horizon
Suicide Silence
Born of Osiris (old stuff, new album is shit)
As I Lay Dying
August Burns Red
Oceano
A Day to Remember
Parkway Drive
Dreaming in Oceans
Heaven Shall Burn
Job for a Cowboy
I Killed the Prom Queen
The Devil Wears Prada
Underoath

A lot of it.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 20, 2009)

Underoath is more post hardcore or metalcore than deathcore. 

For me it is Whitechapel and The Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 20, 2009)

I love Black Dahlia Murder but they class themselves as 'melodic death metal', so I didn't stick them in my list.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 20, 2009)

This has them as both. 

The Black Dahlia Murder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fair enough. They kick arse either way.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> JFAC and Black Dahlia Murder aren't deathcore, certainly not anymore. They dont resemble any of those bands in the OP, which is why I like them. JFAC is a pure death metal band now. BDM is more of a melodeath band.



This  While I don't dig Job For A Cowboy's new stuff entirely It's very much what I'd call 'Modern/Down Tempo-Death Metal' but that is from the one song I've heard.



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This has them as both.
> 
> The Black Dahlia Murder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia puts all the genres a band has covered in the duration of their existance on a list. Don't take wikipedia's word for everything, even though it is a very reliable source a lot of the time


----------



## Hypothermia (Oct 21, 2009)

ALL SHALL PERISH is the only deathcore band i can stand at all.


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 21, 2009)

Emmure
Bury your dead (havent listened in a while but what i remember was brutal)
Through the Eyes of the Dead
BTBAM
Unearth (i know they're not deathcore but i love them so)


----------



## jymellis (Oct 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Anyone who came in here to hate on Deathcore GTFO NAO
> 
> Too much hate for Deathcore going around at the moment. Yes, there are a lot of Deathcore bands that are fucking turd but it gets overlooked as a genre a lot, and I for one think there are some exciting bands in the genre.
> 
> ...


 
how do you know if its death core? i really like all shall perish i listen to them atleast 1 time a day. when im at work i usually listen to them atleast 2 times.


----------



## Harry (Oct 21, 2009)

Awaken The Dreamers was one of the best albums of 2008 IMO and it's basically what got me into the genre


----------



## jymellis (Oct 21, 2009)

Harry said:


> Awaken The Dreamers was one of the best albums of 2008 IMO and it's basically what got me into the genre


 
i have them all but this is by far my favorite. i really like the song never again. the moment that cd starts you know its gonna be good. you can tell by the first note


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 21, 2009)

my band is pretty much a mix between old school death metal and deathcore so my band is the only deathcore band i like =)

and carnifex dont tell anyone :3


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

After the Burial
Whitechapel. In fact I hate on deathcore a lot but I'm not gonna deny I fucking love Whitechapel. I used to like BMTH but I was about 14 and thought being scene was cool... how wrong I was.
On the topic of it, I find it weird because I've started to consider Architects as being deathcore, despite the fact I'm a long time fan and have never seen them as deathcore before. Maybe a lot of these bands we lump in as being deathcore purely because the majority of their audience are scene kids or because they play with bigger deathcore acts... I dunno. Just a thought. I think a lot of hate for deathcore comes from the fans. I've encountered so many that claim that Suicide Silence are the heaviest band on the planet, and they're so adamant they're right.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 21, 2009)

+1 for After The Burial

+1 for Whitechapel


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 21, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> After the Burial
> Whitechapel. In fact I hate on deathcore a lot but I'm not gonna deny I fucking love Whitechapel. I used to like BMTH but I was about 14 and thought being scene was cool... how wrong I was.
> On the topic of it, I find it weird because I've started to consider Architects as being deathcore, despite the fact I'm a long time fan and have never seen them as deathcore before. Maybe a lot of these bands we lump in as being deathcore purely because the majority of their audience are scene kids or because they play with bigger deathcore acts... I dunno. Just a thought. I think a lot of hate for deathcore comes from the fans. I've encountered so many that claim that Suicide Silence are the heaviest band on the planet, and they're so adamant they're right.


 

Architects lacks a serious amount of death metal influece. They're a core band, but I wouldn't call them death core. They more fit the genre of Norma Jean, which is not even close to death core.


----------



## Samer (Oct 21, 2009)

I was just wondering, is there any one out there that dosent like After the Burial? The band is so tight, and the note selection / song writing is amazing. I personally dont care what genre the music is, as long as it sounds good and is interesting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 21, 2009)

Of course there will be people who don't like After The Burial, most of my friends don't like them for example.

They're not perfect, but they are preeeeeeeetty damn good


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 21, 2009)

I honestly dislike After the Burial more than I like them, but they are undoubtably a very good band. I just don't like alot of their drastic jumps from semi-typical gothenberg riffing to immediate irrelevant Meshuggah riffing. Alot of it sounds out of place. Hopefully their next album will showcase alot of good transitions, because that's what they lack the most, to me.


----------



## Samer (Oct 21, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> I honestly dislike After the Burial more than I like them, but they are undoubtably a very good band. I just don't like alot of their drastic jumps from semi-typical gothenberg riffing to immediate irrelevant Meshuggah riffing. Alot of it sounds out of place. Hopefully their next album will showcase alot of good transitions, because that's what they lack the most, to me.



Its interesting you see it that way, to me their songs flow beautifully; ill admit the only time i listen to After the Burial is at the gym (and the few million times i have seen them live) 

Their music makes me pumped / angry and i lift heavier weights because of this (no other band does this btw), i listen to Rareform from start to finish two time 6 times a week (each time i go to the gym) 

From Start to finish for my weight lifting, and then start to finish for my cardio. In fact i have this cd memorized so well that its ingrained in me at this point; i can remember every riff of every song and lyric. 

Their music flows so well for me that its the only band i can listen to that i wont get distracted when lifting weights and keeps me in the "zone" from start to finish.

The funny thing is when i go to After the Burial shows now my body goes into work out mode because its so used to hearing those songs only at the gym; and i can feel my arms getting bigger (lol).

I dont listen to it out side of the gym because it would ruin the gym experience for me, but as a guy who mainly listens to Prog and Power metal After the Burial is now my favorite band.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 21, 2009)

It's definitely pretty decent music, and I appreciate how heavy they get, despite how much I hate breakdowns. I've definitely hurt alot of people in the process of seeing them live, which has been about 4 or 5 times now. Cursing Akentananwanawhateverthespellingis definitely sets the crowd's ass on fire. I've talked to them all after a bunch of shows, and they're real level headed dudes, so I expect them to evolve into something awesome.


----------



## brahminlead (Oct 22, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Deathcore band i like:
> 
> 
> Aegaeon



Sick band. Not many people know of them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Aegaeon sound cool. Generic, but miles better than most deathcore bands.


----------



## ProgFanDave (Oct 22, 2009)

All Shall Persih and The Black Dahila Murder are the only bands that I can stand from the Deathcore genre. 

All in all, Deathcore is one of the worst genres of metal out there, and to find a decent Deathcore band is difficult. I like Metalcore and Death Metal, but it's the same way I like cheese and bread - two separate things that should never be nixed together.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks to this thread, I have researched (and now really like) Black Dahlia Murder. They are cool. They kind of sound like the AC/DC of death metal


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 22, 2009)

Are the Red Chord considered deathcore? If so, I enjoy the hell out of Clients.
After the Burial is a strange one for me. While I'm not too sure I could get into a full album, I love them live. I've seen them twice (once purely to see them, the other was an added bonus) and will see them again if they come back to London.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

ProgFanDave said:


> All Shall Persih and The Black Dahila Murder are the only bands that I can stand from the Deathcore genre.
> 
> All in all, Deathcore is one of the worst genres of metal out there, and to find a decent Deathcore band is difficult. I like Metalcore and Death Metal, but it's the same way I like cheese and bread - two separate things that should never be nixed together.



You don't like cheese in your sandwiches?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

The Red Chord sure are


----------



## Samer (Oct 22, 2009)

Whats the difference between deathcore and metalcore btw? 

(im a noob when it comes to core anything)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Metalcore is stuff like As I Lay Dying, All That Remains, Shadows Fall.

Deathcore is stuff like The Acacia Strain, Whitechapel, Carnifex.

Note the differences yourself, it will be easier than someone explaining it to you


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 22, 2009)

Samer said:


> Whats the difference between deathcore and metalcore btw?
> 
> (im a noob when it comes to core anything)


 

Metalcore uses more of a ripped-off gothenberg sound, and tends to include alot more melodies. Deathcore is more of a ripped-off death metal sound, filled with minor thirds, chromatics, and tritones. Fill all of those gaps with breakdowns, and you have your two genres. Deathcore includes alot of metalcore elements, whereas metalcore was more of a predecessor, and didn't have as much blastbeating and low growls. They're still included with some metalcore bands, though.

Examples;

Unearth - Metalcore. Melodies, gothenberging, and it's generally alot more melodic/harmonic than alot of deathcore. Vocals are more whiney and high pitched, and there's alot of useless talking every once and a while.

Whitechapel - Deathcore. Minor Thirds, Chromatics, tritones (especially in slowed down breakdowns), and tends to be alot sluggier then metalcore. Vocals are "brutal" and tend to be very guteral, alternating between highs, lows, really lows, yew yew yews, and bree bree brees.

Obviously alot of bands break barriers, like After the Burial. I would consider After the Burial to be a lot more metalcore than they are deathcore, but this isn't a genre war. More of a general description.

I'm not trying to hate on these bands, FYI.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Good description 

My only complaint is the spelling of guttural


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 22, 2009)

Guttural. Guttural. I have to remember this. Guttural.


I'm in a death metal band, you'd think I'd know this word by now.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 22, 2009)

ATB. No thanks.

I don't like their mix of melodic death metal with Meshuggah-esque breakdowns. IMO, it's a terrible mix.

If we're lumping The Red Chord into the deathcore genre, then I like them. I'm not a consistent listener, though and I really only like their newest and Revolving Door (whatever the full title is).


----------



## right_to_rage (Oct 23, 2009)

After the Burial
BOO
Veil of Maya
Car Bomb
New Tony Danza Song (that band is fucking sick i don't know where i've been)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

right_to_rage said:


> New Tony Danza Song (that band is fucking sick i don't know where i've been)



Deathcore? Really?

The word you're looking for is Mathcore 

I'm with you though, I don't know how I've only just got into them, I've known about them all this time and they even offered my band a record deal once but I never used to like them before...


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Oct 23, 2009)

Whitechapel
All Shall Perish
Despised Icon
The Contortionist(I don't really consider them like deathcore, although they have breakdowns in their music)

For me I don't consider Born Of Osiris, VOM, After The Burial like deathcore. Well, if the people still say that those bands are deathcore, it's just so fucking good anyway!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

The Contortionist are definitely Deathcore dude.

The thing about BOO, VOM and ATB is they're more Progressive than Deathcore, but VOM have so many breakdowns I think they're closer to Metalcore.

BOO and ATB are more Progressive these days, but BOO's first album was pretty Deathcore-centric.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 23, 2009)

I think Veil of Maya is absolutely sick.


----------



## Harry (Oct 23, 2009)

When I first heard Born of Osiris, I just assumed it was just modern death metal The difference between it and most modern more melodic-ish death metal seemed so small I was barely able to tell upon first listen. It only became apparent after detailed listening it wasn't quite death metal.

Deathcore or not, I really fucking like that band.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I think Veil of Maya is absolutely sick.



See I thought that I thought they were absolutely sick too... then I bought the album and I realised it was a 30 minute breakdown.

I still enjoy it somewhat, but I'm sure their new album will be better.



Harry said:


> When I first heard Born of Osiris, I just assumed it was just modern death metal The difference between it and most modern more melodic-ish death metal seemed so small I was barely able to tell upon first listen. It only became apparent after detailed listening it wasn't quite death metal.
> 
> Deathcore or not, I really fucking like that band.



Dude, have you seen them live? They are so tight it's a joke.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> See I thought that I thought they were absolutely sick too... then I bought the album and I realised it was a 30 minute breakdown.
> 
> I still enjoy it somewhat, but I'm sure their new album will be better.



Maybe I should get the whole record, then. I've heard maybe 5 off of the most recent release.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> See I thought that I thought they were absolutely sick too... then I bought the album and I realised it was a 30 minute breakdown.
> 
> I still enjoy it somewhat, but I'm sure their new album will be better.


 

I never really considered this until I read this post. The thing about Veil of Maya, is that, beyond their breakdowns, lies a shit load of creative riffing. I'm one to hate on this trendy machine-gun era of breakdowns, but honestly, I'm yet to hear a band in this genre that I like more than Veil of Maya. Maybe it's because when I first heard them, they were everything I wanted Born of Osiris to be.

+1 for hoping the new album will be good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah their guitarist is sick no doubt, he pulls off some amazing shit, I'd just like it if there were less breakdowns. Not a lot less, just less.


----------



## ma7erick (Oct 23, 2009)

Nobody seems to remember one of the best out there... *THE RED CHORD*


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2009)

I consider TRC grindcore. Not deathcore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Dude they've been mentioned like 10 times


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Oct 23, 2009)

ma7erick said:


> Nobody seems to remember one of the best out there... *THE RED CHORD*


 
New album is just fantastic...I mean perfect!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 23, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> I never really considered this until I read this post. The thing about Veil of Maya, is that, beyond their breakdowns, lies a shit load of creative riffing. I'm one to hate on this trendy machine-gun era of breakdowns, but honestly, I'm yet to hear a band in this genre that I like more than Veil of Maya. Maybe it's because when I first heard them, they were everything I wanted Born of Osiris to be.
> 
> +1 for hoping the new album will be good.





Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah their guitarist is sick no doubt, he pulls off some amazing shit, I'd just like it if there were less breakdowns. Not a lot less, just less.



This is how I feel - their breakdowns are really groovy so I like them, but when they start churning out those really tasty Melo-Death riffs, that's when I get excited.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 23, 2009)

ServerOfAnubis said:


> New album is just fantastic...I mean perfect!


 

I have to check this out, considering 'Prey for Eyes' made me fall asleep both times I tried to listen to it. Obviously 'Clients' and 'FTiRD' were amazing.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Harry said:


> When I first heard Born of Osiris, I just assumed it was just modern death metal The difference between it and most modern more melodic-ish death metal seemed so small I was barely able to tell upon first listen. It only became apparent after detailed listening it wasn't quite death metal.
> 
> Deathcore or not, I really fucking like that band.


I used to love them, their first album was really good. New one is shit though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I used to love them, their first album was really good. New one is shit though.



You could be a little more careful with your wording, don't you think?

Especially considering how upset you get when you receive negative reputation.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2009)

I get annoyed when I get bogus neg-rep.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 23, 2009)

I came across a pretty cool band called The Contortionist a while ago, I like them more than I like most Deathcore.



SerratedSkies said:


> I have to check this out, considering 'Prey for Eyes' made me fall asleep both times I tried to listen to it. Obviously 'Clients' and 'FTiRD' were amazing.



Same. Although, I had no idea there was a new one. Gotta check that out also.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I get annoyed when I get bogus neg-rep.



If you're saying things are "shit" when you could be saying "it's not for me", then you're kind of painting a target on your back.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Oct 23, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I came across a pretty cool band called The Contortionist a while ago, I like them more than I like most Deathcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Same. Although, I had no idea there was a new one. Gotta check that out also.


 
The Contortionist is so awesome!!It's a shame that this band are not signed yet!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 24, 2009)

Not a huge deathcore fan but I listen to some Job for A Cowboy and All Shall Perish. All Shall Perish have some really cool riffs.


----------



## brahminlead (Oct 26, 2009)

It's weird how many people in this thread think the Black Dahlia Murder is deathcore. I always considered them more melodeath. They don't really have breakdowns.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 26, 2009)

brahminlead said:


> It's weird how many people in this thread think the Black Dahlia Murder is deathcore. I always considered them more melodeath. They don't really have breakdowns.


 
To me, they fall into the same category as Darkest Hour and The Absense. Heavily Swedish influenced American Death Metal. I've heard people call those two bands deathcore as well, but they're just retarded or something. It's not core without a heavy onslaught of breakdowns kids, do your research!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think its funny how few bands can put out Melodeath these days without being labeled metalcore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 26, 2009)

I think the Black Dahlia 'Deathcore' tag comes from Trevor's vocals.

Also, their first album was pretty Metalcore and they got progressively more Swedish with time, so I can understand people labelling them Deathcore even though they haven't released anything worthy of the tag since their first release.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 26, 2009)

The only thing off of Unhallowed that has a breakdown, if I remember correctly, is the opening track which leads into Funeral Thirst. It's heavy as shit, but it's still not really deathcore. I mean, knowing the general masses nowadays, that's probably the only track(s) that the scene kids recognized, which makes it easy to label them deathcore. A close minded audience lacks the "outside the box" mentality that creates these giant genre wars. I do agree, Trevor's vocals are a huge influence to todays deathcore bands, as BDM jumped on the scene slightly prior to the genre's breakthrough. Suicide Silence ring a bell?


All of this makes me want to revisit The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 26, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> To me, they fall into the same category as Darkest Hour and The Absense. Heavily Swedish influenced American Death Metal. I've heard people call those two bands deathcore as well, but they're just retarded or something. It's not core without a heavy onslaught of breakdowns kids, do your research!



+11ty7


----------



## brahminlead (Oct 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think the Black Dahlia 'Deathcore' tag comes from Trevor's vocals.



I don't think the vocals sounded deathcore at the time. They definitely have been emulated by a lot of bands since BDM came out that are pretty deathcore. 

When they do have breakdowns they're not really deathcore breakdowns either, they're just buff.


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 27, 2009)

black dahlia was just labeled metalcore and shit originally cuz of those swediesh melodeath riffs and chord progressions that both metalcore and black dahlia borrowed. they had that metalcore riffing style at first but there was really nothing for breakdowns at all. same goes for darkest hour.


----------



## Whitechapel78 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have only been listening to Deathcore for about a year now and these are my favorite top ten bands:

1. Whitechapel
2. Suicide Silence
3. The Red Chord
4. Job for a Cowboy
5. Winds of Plague
6. Despised Icon
7. All Shall Perish
8. Bring me the Horizon
9.Burning the Masses
10. A Different Breed of Killer

One I didn't mention is Chelsea Grin. I just found out about them yesterday, but i'm sure they will be huge someday. They are really good.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 17, 2009)

^JFAC isn't a deathcore band, not even close. They've put out two full length albums and both of them are pretty straight up death metal. It's only their old EP that resembled deathcore.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 17, 2009)

noobs have got to stop bumping this thread 

seriously, they keep posting the same bands over and over again


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## TruthDose (Nov 17, 2009)

Veil of Maya
The Faceless (?)
Born of Osiris
Misery Signals

whoops bad bump..


----------



## Hypothermia (Nov 18, 2009)

All shall perish is the only deathcore band i can stand. However, Winds of plague may be the funniest thing i've ever heared


----------



## Elijah (Nov 18, 2009)

Hypothermia said:


> All shall perish is the only deathcore band i can stand. However, Winds of plague may be the funniest thing i've ever heared



LOL for winds of plauge!!!


----------



## Samer (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright so even though i dont like Suicide Silence, (i really dont); last night they put on a better show and had better sound than Machine Head, just wanted to throw that out there; giving them props for having good stage sound / presence.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 18, 2009)

There's a couple of tracks on the most recent The Acacia Strain album that I think are really good, not feeling how most songs start off with tritone breakdowns though.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's a couple of tracks on the most recent The Acacia Strain album that I think are really good, not feeling how most songs start off with tritone breakdowns though.


 
Wait. The Acacia Strain starts off songs with tritone breakdowns? GTFO! 

I saw The Acacia Strain in Boston earlier this year. Holy fuck. I'm not necessarily a fan of hardcore, but those boys threw it down, for real. Especially in a hometown venue.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 18, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> Wait. The Acacia Strain starts off songs with tritone breakdowns? GTFO!
> 
> I saw The Acacia Strain in Boston earlier this year. Holy fuck. I'm not necessarily a fan of hardcore, but those boys threw it down, for real. Especially in a hometown venue.



I saw them last year, really didn't enjoy it. I hate how they just mushed up parts of songs they wanted to play live and didn't get through more than 2 riffs of any one song


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I saw them last year, really didn't enjoy it. I hate how they just mushed up parts of songs they wanted to play live and didn't get through more than 2 riffs of any one song


 
What really sucks about them now is that they have one guitarist, where as they used to have 3. Live, at this point for them, is really hollow and lacks a lot of other sounds to cut through the mix, but everyone knows their earlier albums have a shitload of tracking.

It's kind of a shame, because nowadays I refuse to give music like The Acacia Strain a chance, but a while back I thought they were one of the heaviest things ever. Can't say I even spin them in my CD player anymore. It's been years.


----------



## revclay (Nov 18, 2009)

Ion Dissonance
Black Dahlia Murder, mainly because they are great live.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 18, 2009)

revclay said:


> Ion Dissonance
> Black Dahlia Murder, mainly because they are great live.



One of my pet peeves is people branding Ion Dissonance as Deathcore!

They are Mathcore!


----------



## revclay (Nov 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> One of my pet peeves is people branding Ion Dissonance as Deathcore!
> 
> They are Mathcore!



Hahaha, my apologies. Strike that from the record, then. And after reading some of the previous entries in the thread, it doesn't seem like people like BDM being in that category either. Which means I don't like any deathcore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 18, 2009)

No worries


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2009)

Call me stupid, but what is a Tritone breakdown?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Call me stupid, but what is a Tritone breakdown?



Two notes together, one of them being the root note with a raised fifth over it, giving it an 'ugly' and dissonant sound 

It's used as an interval in proper music, but deathcore bands tend to rely on it to write entire riffs because it sounds 'br00taLz'.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 18, 2009)

Aye, yeah, I got you - never heard it called a Tritone before. Nile uses them well at times... that is, when audible


----------



## brahminlead (Nov 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's a couple of tracks on the most recent The Acacia Strain album that I think are really good, not feeling how most songs start off with tritone breakdowns though.



I love that band. And I love tritone breakdowns.


----------

